# Vita Chem cloud water?



## Crossfire636 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello, I added Vita Chem to my 55 gallon today (1 cap full per 50 gallons). Well it turned my water cloudy. Has any one had the same experience?


----------



## Crossfire636 (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone?..........Anyone?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

i am not familiar with Vitachem. I prefer Kent Zoe vitamin supplement which I can inject directly into the food. I think that adding the supplement to the food is more effective and than the indirect method of adding to the water.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Neveer used vita-chem only ZOE and I never have problems with cloudy water.


----------

